# [SOLVED] lighttpd problem z aktualizacją

## kacper

cześć,

mam problem z aktualizacją lighttpd z wersji 1.4.19-r2 do 1.4.20 :

```

Making all in openwrt

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.20/work/lighttpd-1.4.20/openwrt'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.20/work/lighttpd-1.4.20/openwrt'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.20/work/lighttpd-1.4.20'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.20/work/lighttpd-1.4.20'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.20/work/lighttpd-1.4.20'

 * Building HTML documentation

rst2html.py accesslog.txt > accesslog.html

rst2html.py authentication.txt > authentication.html

rst2html.py cgi.txt > cgi.html

rst2html.py compress.txt > compress.html

rst2html.py configuration.txt > configuration.html

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/rst2html.py", line 19, in <module>

    from docutils.core import publish_cmdline, default_description

ImportError: No module named docutils.core

Traceback (most recent call last):

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/rst2html.py", line 19, in <module>

    from docutils.core import publish_cmdline, default_description

ImportError: No module named docutils.core

  File "/usr/bin/rst2html.py", line 19, in <module>

    from docutils.core import publish_cmdline, default_description

ImportError: No module named docutils.core

make: *** [cgi.html] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [compress.html] Error 1

make: *** [accesslog.html] Error 1

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/rst2html.py", line 19, in <module>

    from docutils.core import publish_cmdline, default_description

ImportError: No module named docutils.core

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/rst2html.py", line 19, in <module>

    from docutils.core import publish_cmdline, default_description

ImportError: No module named docutils.core

make: *** [authentication.html] Error 1

make: *** [configuration.html] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.20 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3207:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake html || die "failed to build HTML documentation";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to build HTML documentation

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.20/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.20/temp/environm

```

----------

## canis_lupus

Apdejtowałes ostatnio python'a?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kacper

a nie wiem, bo ten błąd mam już od jakiegoś czasu, myślałem, że z czasem zadziała, ale jednak nie zadziałał  :Wink: 

----------

## tallica

Spróbuj przebudować dev-python/docutils.

----------

## kacper

pomogło, dzięki.

----------

